# I Fannulloni - traditori



## Old aristocat (14 Settembre 2009)

Se c'è una cosa che in Italia non manca, sono i fannulloni, lassisti e assenteisti sul lavoro. 
Questo esercito di mangiapane a ufo affolla ogni settore del mondo del lavoro e della società. Continuano il loro tran tran solito, impuniti e arroganti, con l'aria di quelli a cui tutto è dovuto.
Ma una resa dei conti non arriverà mai?? Con quali mezzi lo Stato può tutelarsi contro questi traditori (verso sè stessi e verso gli altri) parassiti?
Quali misure potrebbero essere messe in pratica dai governanti?


----------



## Old Iris2 (15 Settembre 2009)

Prima sarebbe opportuno trovare il modo di tutelarsi da un governo e da un parlamento affollato da condannati con sentenze passate in giudicato.
Poi ne riparleremo.


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2009)

*sto male...*



aristocat ha detto:


> Se c'è una cosa che in Italia non manca, *sono i fannulloni, lassisti e assenteisti sul lavoro. *
> Questo esercito di mangiapane a ufo affolla ogni settore del mondo del lavoro e della società. Continuano il loro tran tran solito, impuniti e arroganti, con l'aria di quelli a cui tutto è dovuto.
> Ma una resa dei conti non arriverà mai?? Con quali mezzi lo Stato può tutelarsi contro questi traditori (verso sè stessi e verso gli altri) parassiti?
> *Quali misure potrebbero essere messe in pratica dai governanti*?


ma se sono i primi...


----------



## Old aristocat (15 Settembre 2009)

Solo ogni tanto si sente di qualche azione di polizia vera e propria per cui, dopo indagini, qualche fannullone sistematico viene "colto in flagrante" e arrestato. Mi viene in mente il caso di un postino che non consegnava mai la posta e la buttava direttamente nei campi - vedi 
http://linformazione.e-tv.it/archivio/20080831/17_MO3108.pdf -
ma c'è ancora un numero infinito di impuniti a piede libero  

	
	
		
		
	


	





non esiste per caso qualcosa come uno sportello di segnalazione di questi casi?
è incredibile che sul sito del ministero della funzione pubblica non esista qualcosa come un link che faccia da collettore per le segnalazioni...


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Settembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Solo ogni tanto si sente di qualche azione di polizia vera e propria per cui, dopo indagini, qualche fannullone sistematico viene "colto in flagrante" e arrestato. Mi viene in mente il caso di un postino che non consegnava mai la posta e la buttava direttamente nei campi - vedi
> http://linformazione.e-tv.it/archivio/20080831/17_MO3108.pdf -
> ma c'è ancora un numero infinito di impuniti a piede libero
> 
> ...


Non esiste perchè tra delatori reali e delatori falsi finiremmo tutti per essere indagati!


----------



## Old aristocat (15 Settembre 2009)

sì ma allora perchè in Italia abbiamo una percentuale di assenteismo maggiore rispetto ad altrove? Ci sarà qualche misura efficace che altrove viene presa e da noi non ancora...


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Settembre 2009)

Solo semplici controlli? personale che controla altro personale senza avere il pelo sullo stomaco? invece in italia ci piace dire che il collega va in giro a farsi la spesa in servizio però poi a scriverlo, prender prove, avere il coraggio di... basterebbe costituire un nucleo di controllo e disciplina che funzioni!


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Settembre 2009)

A volte denunciare è difficile. Io lavoro x un Ente pubblico, certo mi capita spesso di cazzeggiare x carenza di lavoro e su questo potremmo discutere, a mia discolpa posso dire di essere sempre in ufficio pronta a svolgere un incarico non appena mi viene assegnato.
Ho colleghi che vanno a far la spesa (ore di spesa), fanno commissioni personali, vanno a donne il tutto nell'orario di lavoro.
Denunciare....certo sarebbe giusto ma con il mio contratto cococo ve lo immaginate che culo che mi farebbero?


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Settembre 2009)

usare il web è anche un bel "fannullare"

puntar il dito èfacile, direi che dovrebbe cambiar la mentalità dell'italiano, già andremo lontano, ben lontano 

loro son li e se la godono e fanno il bello ed il cattivo tempo, noi siam qui a cazzeggiar gridando ma dimenticandoci istantaneamente di tutto


----------

